# Tivo TCD652160 Lifetime with 500GB HD



## ampsonic (Oct 29, 2005)

Selling my Tivo HD with lifetime service, upgraded HD (500GB)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280974942018

Auction starts at $0.99
Buy it now at $300! ($25 shipping)

Is it worth trying to sell the original HD that was in the Tivo? Anyone have use for it?


----------



## hdeditor (Jan 7, 2004)

ampsonic said:


> Selling my Tivo HD with lifetime service, upgraded HD (500GB)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280974942018
> 
> ...


If I win your auction, what do you want for the original drive?


----------

